# Insulin Users



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Last week i started insulin first time user and of course sh1t myself over eating enough carbs etc so my first jab was 4iu with first meal consisting of protein simple/complex carbs bcaa creatine i had the shakes pretty bad however now i take it with second meal of the day so i have `back up` carbs in my system .

question is how do you guys that use insulin run it ?

i was planning on doing 10iu 3day only on training days (x3) on a 4 weeks on 4 weeks off however been thinking would it be better if i ran it 10iu 3xday for a full 4 weeks then off for 4 weeks ?

or 10iu 3x day on training days and 20iu on non training days .

not sure on best way for me , being skinny does not interest me so im following the fat bastards approach


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Wish I could help big man, but dont use..yet....g'luck with it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Wish I could help big man, but dont use..yet....g'luck with it.


cheers , i ran 30iu total on monday and felt huge all day and night then yesterday a mate asked why i wasnt on it on days off it got me thinking that the day after and post workout are probably the best time to take it .

im thinking of doing it in 2x 15iu hits so i can stuff my face pre pinning and straight after only coz its a pain 3x lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> Last week i started insulin first time user and of course sh1t myself over eating enough carbs etc so my first jab was 4iu with first meal consisting of protein simple/complex carbs bcaa creatine i had the shakes pretty bad however now i take it with second meal of the day so i have `back up` carbs in my system .
> 
> question is how do you guys that use insulin run it ?
> 
> ...


1. 1iu/10kg body mass

2. 3x day (one post workout, especially if the workout is in afternoon or evening).

3. after jab, wait 15min; then have shake 1: 10g carbs/1iu slin (7g simple/3g oats)+40-50g whey ISOLATE

4. 60min after shake 1, have shake 2: 5g oats/1iu 'slin + 40-50g whey ISOLATE

have your normal meals before jab, or after 2nd shake if that makes sense. The shakes are additional.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> 1. 1iu/10kg body mass
> 
> 2.* 3x day (one post workout, especially if the workout is in afternoon or evening).*
> 
> ...


So upon waking, then at lunch time and as you've said last shot after work out?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> So upon waking, then at lunch time and as you've said last shot after work out?


yep


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> 1. 1iu/10kg body mass
> 
> 2. 3x day (one post workout, especially if the workout is in afternoon or evening).
> 
> ...


ok thanks .

i can go 12iu 3x day then , so am afternoon and i train 7pm ish soo last shot is 9pm ish .

ive been having 70g waxy maise 40+g protein (bbw own brand as i have loads of it) a mars bar banana apple lucozade adding in some maldextrin as of today (20g)

about an hour later ive been having a can of peeled new tatties or jacket spud with veg and beef or chicken (some meat) .

i might get some isolate only reason i havent is ive got several tubs of protein laying round .

thanks aus .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> 3 x a day approach is awesome mate. The Glycogen pumps are awesome, especially working out.
> 
> I did use DNP with mine, but if your not too fussed about fat, no point. Plus it's winter, we need fat to keep warm


for me mass moves mass and being a 25 stone monster is pretty appealing


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

chilisi said:


> 3 x a day approach is awesome mate. The Glycogen pumps are awesome, especially working out.
> 
> I did use DNP with mine, but if your not too fussed about fat, no point. Plus it's winter, we need fat to keep warm


yeah, if i do the protocol again, I would use DNP (i did last time); its the only reason I'd use DNP again....

I didn't suggest it to Ewen as:

1. I don't think he's over worried about being lean

2. it would drop his performance in the strongman lifts (but 'slin would increase it, at the cost of some fat)



ewen said:


> ok thanks .
> 
> i can go 12iu 3x day then , so am afternoon and i train 7pm ish soo last shot is 9pm ish .
> 
> ...


Think you're over carbing...

stick to the shakes rather than solid food to deal with the 'slin, keep the solid food as you would without the 'slin.

Post-workout- pin IMMEDIATELY- I whip out the pen in the toilet cubicle...

I don't like waxy maize. Dextrose or vitargo for the fast acting sugars, oats for the complex- they really save your ass from the shakes, the waxy maize etc is not as reliable as oats- reason being oats are not just complex long acting carbs, the fibre slows their absorption, and it help deal with the 2x peaks common to humalog/novorapid.

last 'slin shot at 9pm is fine, if you go to bed at midnight.... and have some casein and small amount of carbs before sleep.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> yeah, if i do the protocol again, I would use DNP (i did last time); its the only reason I'd use DNP again....
> 
> I didn't suggest it to Ewen as:
> 
> ...


i might just use simple carbs in my protein with bcaa and creatine and drink the remaining in lucozade , then pre bed id have my meal and a protein shake .

soon as i put the weights away i shoot slin in the gym in a corner or in toilets whichever is closet lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Exactly, he needs all the energy/power he can muster. DNP would probably hold him back slightly.
> 
> With the extreme training he does anyway, I'd imagine he would be burning off a lot of them excess carbs, so fat gain may not be such a big problem.


when i hiot 30 stone ill run some dnp or just ramp my tren up to 2g lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> I'm sure the BSI PWO cocktail and slin will help you get to 30 stone, or at least be as strong as a 30 stone giant!


haha i already over head press more than most squat on here lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

could one expect to gain weight on an insulin only cycle? you noticed any changes so far ewen?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> when i hiot 30 stone ill run some dnp or just ramp my tren up to 2g lol


well at moment am on 1.25g test cyp/1.25g tren e (BSI test tren, 5mL week) will be looking to add same amount extra in tren and Eq later this week (am going to guinea pig the BSI Eq/test mix) as I want to have 2g/tren week.... I LOVE IT!!

F**K it you should just go 2g tren anway!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zack amin said:


> could one expect to gain weight on an insulin only cycle? you noticed any changes so far ewen?


too early to tell really mate but yeah by all accounts it creates beasts .


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I ran it first thing in the morning and post workout. I wouldn't use maltodextrin or waxy maize as i felt sh1t using these as my carbs. With dextrose i felt fine. As Ausbuilt said use a shake with the slin shot and then have whole foods with protein and complex carbs an hour later


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> well at moment am on 1.25g test cyp/1.25g tren e (BSI test tren, 5mL week) will be looking to add same amount extra in tren and Eq later this week (am going to guinea pig the BSI Eq/test mix) as I want to have 2g/tren week.... I LOVE IT!!
> 
> F**K it you should just go 2g tren anway!


haha awesome .

i went up to 900mg tren plus 2.5mg mtren 3x week got a cold and could hardly breathe so knocked it down a tad and now building it back up im on 600mg at mo and liking it but theres room for more


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> I ran it first thing in the morning and post workout. I wouldn't use maltodextrin or waxy maize as i felt sh1t using these as my carbs. With dextrose i felt fine. As Ausbuilt said use a shake with the slin shot and then have whole foods with protein and complex carbs an hour later


yeah think im just being over caustious tbh plus i dont mind being a fat bastard lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

im using the bsi test e, loving it kicking in, think i need to order some test/tren mix and get on the aus hype lol, slightly off topic how are you finding your water based for contamination people cliaming re-using water based could cause bacteria build up?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> well at moment am on 1.25g test cyp/1.25g tren e (BSI test tren, 5mL week) will be looking to add same amount* extra in tren and Eq* later this week (am going to guinea pig the *BSI Eq/test mix*) *as I want to have 2g/tren week*.... I LOVE IT!!
> 
> F**K it you should just go 2g tren anway!


Don't you mean the Equitren??


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

zack amin said:


> im using the bsi test e, loving it kicking in, think i need to order some test/tren mix and get on the aus hype lol, slightly off topic how are you finding your water based for contamination people cliaming re-using water based could cause bacteria build up?


the reason the water based products sting like b*tch going in, is the low pH is anti-bacterial.. no issues; I pin daily with the water based vials- just swab the top before each shot, but really they have bacteriostatic agents in them...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Don't you mean the Equitren??


yep....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zack amin said:


> im using the bsi test e, loving it kicking in, think i need to order some test/tren mix and get on the aus hype lol, slightly off topic how are you finding your water based for contamination people cliaming re-using water based could cause bacteria build up?


inferior labs punt out water based gear with little `sterility` concearns ive never had a problem with water based gear and before i used bsi water based it was pharma gear so i dont have experience with other labs .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so as insulin is a storage hormone i take its not limited to carbs protein fats but can aid other nutrients as well so ive adopted (rightly or wrongly) the method of having my oral tabs like dbol oxy and vits and mins along with the slin shots is this as far fetched as it sounds or a good idea ?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah think im just being over caustious tbh plus i dont mind being a fat bastard lol


I think its best being over cautious to start with to find out how you react to slin. Better to be getting too many carbs at the start then too little and end up going hypo, which from experience is horrible!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> I think its best being over cautious to start with to find out how you react to slin. Better to be getting too many carbs at the start then too little and end up going hypo, which from experience is horrible!


yeah i had the onset the other day which is why i have it from second meal .

oner thing i have noticed is i get slin sh1ts , i can have a poo (big one) then have slin and need another 4 in one day is not funny lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> inferior labs punt out water based gear with little `sterility` concearns ive never had a problem with water based gear and before i used bsi water based it was pharma gear so i dont have experience with other labs .


pharma waters, and especially proper vet winny really hurt, as the vet gear had 3-5% BA to cope with "barn" conditions/storage..

the BSI stuff stings like normal pharma waters (and for those naughty guys who've had a 5mL shot of penicillin in the glute for STDs in the old days, would know that hurt like a bulls horn ripping into you! so yeah, all "proper" waters sting at least...)



ewen said:


> so as insulin is a storage hormone i take its not limited to carbs protein fats but can aid other nutrients as well so ive adopted (rightly or wrongly) the method of having my oral tabs like dbol oxy and vits and mins along with the slin shots is this as far fetched as it sounds or a good idea ?


alas no proof for this bit- AAS impart their message to mRNA to change the cell; independent of the 'slin, whcih works on FOOD....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> pharma waters, and especially proper vet winny really hurt, as the vet gear had 3-5% BA to cope with "barn" conditions/storage..
> 
> the BSI stuff stings like normal pharma waters (and for those naughty guys who've had a 5mL shot of penicillin in the glute for STDs in the old days, would know that hurt like a bulls horn ripping into you! so yeah, all "proper" waters sting at least...)
> 
> alas no proof for this bit- AAS impart their message to mRNA to change the cell; independent of the 'slin, whcih works on FOOD....


yeah i did think it far fetched but had to ask .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Are watching channel 5 tonight @ewen


giants live isn't it ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah i had the onset the other day which is why i have it from second meal .
> 
> oner thing i have noticed is i get slin sh1ts , i can have a poo (big one) then have slin and need another 4 in one day is not funny lol


hahahahaha i had ghrp6 ****s, but im only small, your slin ****s must be as big as them atlas stones you lift hahahaha:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zack amin said:


> hahahahaha i had ghrp6 ****s, but im only small, your slin ****s must be as big as them atlas stones you lift hahahaha:lol:


luckily they as hard lol

I think its due to not being used to protein shakes .


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> luckily they as hard lol
> 
> I think its due to not being used to protein shakes .


i find its due to the increase in food your consuming in a single sitting or spread out throughouth the day, i know ghrp6 is baby stuff compared to slin, but it did help push my appetite and was consuming around 1500 cals a sitting which is big for a guy of my size, so the ****s came many and plenty


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Ha ha glad someone else gets this thought it was just me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zack amin said:


> i find its due to the increase in food your consuming in a single sitting or spread out throughouth the day, i know ghrp6 is baby stuff compared to slin, but it did help push my appetite and was consuming around 1500 cals a sitting which is big for a guy of my size, so the ****s came many and plenty


Haha , the eating is by far the hardest part training and gear is easy .


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

That was suppose to quote ewen about the slin poo's


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

majormuscle said:


> That was suppose to quote ewen about the slin poo's


Lol its like within 20 mins I need the toilet .


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

How do you time the slin shot and pre-workout mix (Mtren, Dbol and Test s) can you pin them together?!

Never used slin but thinking about it on my next blast along with the pre-workout mix


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Also is it 4 weeks slin followed by 4 weeks metfromin 1500mg/day and repeat?!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> How do you time the slin shot and pre-workout mix (Mtren, Dbol and Test s) can you pin them together?!
> 
> Never used slin but thinking about it on my next blast along with the pre-workout mix


pre-workoout 45-60min before workout; 'slin is best immediately post workout. I pin my pre-workout stuff at the work loo on my way to gym... and 'slin in the gym loo on straight afta my workout....



Big Ste said:


> Also is it 4 weeks slin followed by 4 weeks metfromin 1500mg/day and repeat?!


its a good approach; if you just keep using 'slin, you do lose sensitivity.

You can use 'slin indefinitely, but not with met; you need a "glitzone" class drug; Avanandia was well known, but withdrawn from market:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thiazolidinedione

that's what you need to take WITH 'slin daily, if you want to use 'slin for longer than 4-6 weeks....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

jimmeny Christmas & o thought my AAS usage was over the top? YOU @ewen are a star!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> jimmeny Christmas & o thought my AAS usage was over the top? YOU @ewen are a star!


I'd say mine is moderate at mo


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> I'd say mine is moderate at mo


Hehe nice one  People can BS me all they want but i still believe if you want to be a mass monster youv gotta use a good amount of gear along with your diet & training


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Liking this thread 

Just an idea ewen since your running slin 4weeks on 4weeks off, in the off period what about sticking ghrp6 in there? You still get good pumps and muscle fullness from that, my lifts are going up on it, I'm not sure if its down to water retention or nutes storage also. Just an idea to fill the 4week gaps....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stone14 said:


> Liking this thread
> 
> Just an idea ewen since your running slin 4weeks on 4weeks off, in the off period what about sticking ghrp6 in there? You still get good pumps and muscle fullness from that, my lifts are going up on it, I'm not sure if its down to water retention or nutes storage also. Just an idea to fill the 4week gaps....


good idea i think i should list my full ped protocol 

im changing my insulin use as i was only running it on training days 3x @10iu however im now going to run it [email protected] iu on training days and [email protected] iu on non training days 4 weeks on 4 off .

ped use .

2g test ew

1g tren ew

100mg dbol ed

100mg oxy ed

slin as above

hgh 3iu training days been doing this pre w/o with 100mcg ghrp2 10mins pre gh shot

training days pre w/o supps

1ml mtren ds (2.5mg mtren 50mg dbol 100mg test susp)

sometimes its been 2ml of above depending on how angry im feeling .

i need to get some more peps as i ran out of mod grf so the idea would be to run pep combo on non training days pre bed only and daily .


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ewen said:


> good idea i think i should list my full ped protocol
> 
> im changing my insulin use as i was only running it on training days 3x @10iu however im now going to run it [email protected] iu on training days and [email protected] iu on non training days 4 weeks on 4 off .
> 
> ...


You running a AI and hCG with that lot mate?!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> You running a AI and hCG with that lot mate?!


Just hcg and AI now and then if I feel I need to .

I'm a firm believer in letting the body do its thing and tweaking as and when .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Just hcg and AI now and then if I feel I need to .
> 
> I'm a firm believer in letting the body do its thing and tweaking as and when .


Same attitude as me. I take Aromasin occasionally but do take HCG weekly when I remember.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Far be it from me to tell you what to do Ewen, but err...I think all the AAS's are making you erm, a little hairy in the face shall we say?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Far be it from me to tell you what to do Ewen, but err...I think all the AAS's are making you erm, a little hairy in the face shall we say?


and ginger


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Haha....very ginger!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

EDITED because it was complete bollox ! As I found out today


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Do you guys run slin 4on 4off or do some run continuous? Also what's the min daily dose you think is needed to be werth its use? (Novo not lantus)


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv always though it weird how some guys can use 30-50iu of slin daily no problem but yet coming off slin back to there lower natty slin level is still effective no bg problems.

I know its down to carb intake but still isn't 50iu ed excessive and concerning that you can use that dose fine?


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe this can help you 

- -30 min prior to workout: Take 10iu HGH subq

- -15 min prior to workout: Take 6-16iu Novalog subq

- -10 min prior to workout: Drink shake #1

- -After every working set: Sip on shake #2, and finish by end of workout

- -Go home

- -Take 100mcg of the IGF-1lr3 (for it's insulin sensitizing effects)

- -Take down shake #3

- -Done..now you are huge

Ok, now what is in the shakes...

Shake 1: 10-20g EAA's or PeptoPro, 40-60g Low DE Maltodextrin, 5g Micronized Creatine Monohydrate, 200mg Caffeine (or pre-workout powdered mix of choice in place of caffeine)

Shake 2: 10-20g EAA's or PeptoPro, 50-100g Dextrose, 5g Micronized Creatine Monohydrate

Shake 3: 2 cups pasteurized egg whites, 1 cup dry oats, 1 banana or 1 cup blueberries (I prefer them to be frozen), splenda or stevia

*There is no need for a supplemented post workout shake because your glycogen will not be depleted, and you will have been ingesting aminos the whole time too. So dense whole food calories with low fat content, are going to be the best option here. So we throw it in a blender and take it down.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Muscletech said:


> Maybe this can help you
> 
> - -30 min prior to workout: Take 10iu HGH subq
> 
> ...


I'm going to be trying 'slin pre-workout in January using a similar approach

*10 minutes prior to workout...*

- 4IU inuslin

- 12.5g Vitargo

- 12.5g EEA

- 12.5g Creatine

*During the workout, sip on the following during sets...*

- 12.5g Vitargo

- 12.5g EEA

- 12.5g Creatine

*Post-workout...*

- 50g Whey

- 25g Oats

I shall slowly increase my insulin usage to 8IU's at which point the carbs, EEA's and Creatine will also be doubled.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i like the idea of using slin pre comp as strongman is taxing and keeping energy up is important .


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

ewen said:


> i like the idea of using slin pre comp as strongman is taxing and keeping energy up is important .


I've read that 'slin pre-workout is awesome as the theory goes... "Why breakdown something, only to rebuild it. Where you can simply add to it."

I met Dutch_Scott and Liam0810 at my gym over the weekend and Scott felt very strongly about this protocol when I questioned him about 'slin usage.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

slin pre-wo is crazy pumps, not good for strong mans endurance i would have thought with a burning pump like your arms are going to drop off???


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Muscletech said:


> Maybe this can help you
> 
> - -30 min prior to workout: Take 10iu HGH subq
> 
> ...


thats copied ajnd pasted mutants protocol

good protocol heard alot of good results from it

never used slijn yet but want to try


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

stone14 said:


> slin pre-wo is crazy pumps, not good for strong mans endurance i would have thought with a burning pump like your arms are going to drop off???


could be right

only one way to find out though lol

i bet slin use with high cals and aas can bring on power very fast though


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

your arms will feel like theyve grow a painful 10 sizes bigger lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Rick89 said:


> could be right
> 
> only one way to find out though lol
> 
> i bet slin use with high cals and aas can bring on power very fast though


yeh i think it would, whni used onlu 3iu pre-wo i couldnt finish a protper workout, pump was far too much. but other have used it gern a great pump and still managed to workout, so it probably differs to the individual, it was my 1st ever pre-wo tho, may take some geting used to...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

since slin gives you a pump maxing out your muscles gluc storgage to start with, then to use it pre-wo to force more into the muscle, it will be a skin bursting burning (and for some painful) pump imo.

defo werth a try to see if you get on with it, but that amount of pump i had is not for me lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

my recovery is defo alot better on slin tho, whether pre wo makes much difrence over all i dont no, iv only tried it once.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

stone14 said:


> yeh i think it would, whni used onlu 3iu pre-wo i couldnt finish a protper workout, pump was far too much. but other have used it gern a great pump and still managed to workout, so it probably differs to the individual, it was my 1st ever pre-wo tho, may take some geting used to...


 @stone14

Hey mate, what's your pre-workout insulin protocol if you don't mind me asking and do you see anything wrong with mine?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

If you fine on 12g carbs with 4iu slin yeh, my slin shot was a couple hours pre workout tho, did plan to go sooner but ended up with things to do so ended up going later then I planned, still had a ridiculous pump on from it tho.

I can't remember what my pre wo slin was, I no the dose was 3iu but I'm not sure if it was after a meal or if I had a shake.

If I was to do it again I'd have it post meal (normal protein+carb meal) wait 1hour, then train and have a training shake like your vit or dex with extras creatine etc.

A meal will feed you longer than maltodexrin and imo help keep your bg level for longer. and you can still have dextose or vitrago to sip throughout. Even if its just a packet of savoury rice and a chicken breast or protein shake.

Just an idea.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Wish I had the bottle to use it can b scarey stuff


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I am really interested in slin, fast acting I can't do as I train at 8-8.30 and in bed by 11.

Could I just use this in the mornings ?

The only long acting I can get is insulatard which is active for 24 hours, even though there is no peak I would be worried going to sleep


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

You can still use a fast acting slin, you don't need to use it pwo, pwo does have its benifits but its not the only time you use fast slin, it will still feed feed your muscles and fill them out, you can use post meals breakfast etc.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Or jab it so it peaks again after you train lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

So in the morning after training days will be ok. Two shakes after

Looks like I can get lantus as well now,


----------

